# masons union jar



## bottle man (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I have just bought a quart size mason union jar at a local flea market. Of course the original top is missing, but was wondering if anybody has a top they would consider selling, if so name your price. I am not a fruit jar collector but thought it would be nice to see the original top go with the jar. Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have one but can't blame you for wanting it. 75-85% of the $500 value is what RB8 shows it as. If that's the one. Keep a search on ebay for something like fruit jar lid in title and description and check it often.
 Very nice jar and good luck.


----------



## idigjars (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Guys, I have seen two listed on ebay in the 10 years I have been on ebay.  The last one went for $2000+ for a LID!!  It is nice and they are xxxtremely rare.  Good luck.  The Mason's shield union jar is a very good looking jar with or without the original lid.  Jar by itself is worth at least $150 if there are no chips, cracks, or dings.    Paul


----------



## muddobber (Oct 5, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A PIC OF THE JAR CAN YOU POST ONE. AND IF ANY BODY HAS A PIC OF THAT EXPENSIVE LID I WOULD LIKE TO SE IT TO. JUST TO KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR.


----------



## Fruit Jars (Oct 11, 2007)

Muddobber,  To see the lid do a search "mason union lid".  Click on Greg Spurgeon Antique Fruit Jars Archieved Listings.  Greg has one on page 1 and another on page 4.  Both of these have the knobs on the lid.  I have one without the projections on the lid.  It has the flag shied and Mason Union Pat'd Feby 15 1859 Always Safe (between stars) on the lid.  Any of the lids are almost impossible to find.  
 Jerry


----------

